# Asus P5lp-le Mobo Oc



## Casheti (Jun 7, 2006)

This mobo is "not overclockable", but im not the type to give up. I have searched high and low and no software supports it, all BIOS options are locked, I updated BIOS, I tried everything, PLEASE, IF ANYBODY HAS OC THIS MOBO, TELL ME!!! 

*Breaks down and cries*


----------



## arnoldg (Jun 8, 2006)

I got P5LD2 DELUX MOBO AND IT IS FULLY OVERCLOCKABLE SO IS THE P5WD2: P5LD-VM
I find it a lekker mobo.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, but I'm taking about MY mobo.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 8, 2006)

You cant overclock it in the BIOS unless you get a modded BIOS. Stop asking these


----------



## Casheti (Jun 8, 2006)

W/e!


----------



## Casheti (Jun 13, 2006)

So, does anybody know any modded BIOS for my ASUS P5LP-LE?? I desperately need to change fan speeds etc, and overclock the cpu. My motherboard auxilliary temps peaked at 68degress yesterday, and I want my fans to go faster, plus, i want to OC my cpu to 3.0GHz. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Jun 13, 2006)

Instead of pressing F1 to enter BIOS, press F11 instead.  Let me know if you are succesful.


----------



## okdoke (Aug 3, 2007)

cjoyce1980 said:


> Instead of pressing F1 to enter BIOS, press F11 instead.  Let me know if you are succesful.



F8 on the Asus P5LP-LE

Does anyone have a hard volt mod?


----------

